
Doorbell Cameras Like Ring Give Early Warning of Police Searches, FBI Warned - xenocyon
https://theintercept.com/2020/08/31/blueleaks-amazon-ring-doorbell-cameras-police/
======
justjonathan
Mods: Maybe merge this with the other go post:
[https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/31/21408861/fbi-doorbell-
cam...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/31/21408861/fbi-doorbell-camera-
police-search-surveillance-warning-document)

------
justjonathan
TLDR: LE is worried about about ring doorbells recording them.

Warning from internal police bulletin: IOT Cameras... “If used during the
execution of a search... LE personnel could have their images captured,
thereby presenting a risk to their present and future safety.”

I was under the impression that LE did not have any right to privacy while
engaged in official activities, furthermore it’s unclear what reasonable basis
LE might have that images of them engaging in official business would
represent a risk to their safety. Sorry, but part of being a member of LE is
that you may be recorded while doing your job.

~~~
rasz
They fear officer identities will leak in case they shoot someones dog
[https://aldf.org/project/dogs-shot-by-cops/](https://aldf.org/project/dogs-
shot-by-cops/), or daughter
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Atatiana_Jefferson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Atatiana_Jefferson)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Breonna_Taylor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Breonna_Taylor).

